# Leader Automotive 1972 Lemans



## BigChris (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi All, 

I am new to this group and thought some of you here would like to see 
some pics of the interesting car I own. The captions on the pictures 
tell part of the history. 


http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/BigChris_album/1972 Pontiac/ 


Also, does anyone here know if George Delorean is still about or have 
any contact info for him? It would be great to talk with him again. 


Cheers, 


Chris


----------

